# Acer TravelMate 5520 / ATI M690G chipset

## BrainMan

Hi.

I have searched Google and gentoo forums and just about everything I could think of to find out if there exist drivers for this chipset, specifically the gigabit NIC, which obviously is needed for a network install.  I haven't really tried all that hard to get it working,  as I usually find solutions quickly by googling for a solution.  This time, I came up blank, however.

Any hints or suggestions, even ones that say this chipset won't work in Gentoo will be appreciated.

Thank you.

----------

## Fibi

Hi, 

Im not speek English.

For activate Gigabit NIC in TravelMate 5520 kompile kernel from www.kernel.org v. 2.6.23.1 . 

module name sky2 (Device drivers - network device support - ethernet 1000 - SysKnnect Yukon 2 support

----------

## vitae

Could you please your kernel .config?

I have several problems with the configuration.

Thanks in advance

----------

